# GoofyGoats new additions



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’ve been horrible and not gotten around to showing off my new additions here....
First is Poppy Pomfrey she‘s such a character, she’s three weeks old now and a bottle baby. She’s so spoiled she’ll only sleep on a blanket ( thinks pine shavings are itchy) she littler box trained herself without being taught. Silly girl!








Next up are Minervas two kids
meet Godric, he’s a pistol. Hes a week old.








this is Winky, she is quite the handful, she’s a bundle of energy and got the coolest coloring. Chocolate brown with a black dorsal stripe and black boots.








The next two are Ginnys remaining kids. First up is Victor, he lives up to his name as a seeker! He’s into everything and incredibly quick on his feet.









Ginnys doeling we named Queenie She’s polled and so sweet but mischievous!








Ginny had trips but sadly little Harry didn’t make it. We had three days with him and he fought an amazing fight. He’s playing with his friends over the rainbow bridge at Kings Cross.
Harry


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

How cute!!! I love little Poppy Pomfrey's expression. I bet she is a diva!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey are all so beautiful! Sorry you lost little harry my darling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are all do ADORABLE...🥰💝💝 and they aren't all black! Yay! POp pop is amazing! She is going to have sooooo much fun with her new friends! 
Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

All so sweet. Thanks for sharing. 😙


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What cute babies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone! It’s been mostly a great kidding season. As always there’s ups and downs, but we have 5 sweet babies. We’re taking the kids to get disbudded soon. 🙁 Hopefully it’ll go well with the reintroductions with Minerva and Ginny.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all gorgeous! 💕 🥰 😍 
Thanks for sharing! 
Hugs of joy and sadness to you, but hopefully mostly joy now!


----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

Stop it with the cuteness!! Thanks for sharing, they are adorable! Sorry for your loss with Harry, but hopefully your little ones give you tons of joy and love.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my! Cute, cute, CUTE! Queenie is the cutest thing ever! I think you may need to send her over to me

So sorry about harry 😞


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh my! Cute, cute, CUTE! Queenie is the cutest thing ever! I think you may need to send her over to me
> 
> So sorry about harry 😞


Queenie would love to go to your house! I know she’d have a blast with Mara and all your others 😉


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

GoofyGoat said:


> Queenie would love to go to your house! I know she’d have a blast with Mara and all your others 😉


Oh, I wish! If I wasn't having so many(expensive) issues with my herd already, no joking, I would take her! I am already planning a trip down there for a dog competition. Just wouldn't want to bring her into the herd until I know everyone is cleared and healthy. She is crazy cute though!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Oh, I wish! If I wasn't having so many(expensive) issues with my herd already, no joking, I would take her! I am already planning a trip down there for a dog competition. Just wouldn't want to bring her into the herd until I know everyone is cleared and healthy. She is crazy cute though!


Keep me posted! She’s not yet a week old so you have time till she’s weaned lol 😉


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Congratulations, they are adorable!!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Queenie and Victor are super adorable! Love their coloring!! So flashy.


----------

